# Miracle Detail present The Operating Theatre with 7000 watts of lighting.



## Miracle Detail

Hi Guys,

Happy New Year to everyone! Hope everyone had a nice Christmas!

Just finished installed new walls, ceiling and lighting in the Miracle studio, new floor is next, but I thought I would show you some pictures of my studio, which has been nicknamed the operating theatre but one of my clients, so next to build will be my consultation room! 


















































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Fish

Have you warned the national grid? Alsodo you have enough tool boxes... 

Fish


----------



## sean20

wow that is some lighting 

very nice set up 

and plenty of tool boxes


----------



## DMH-01

Fantastic setup you've got there mate.


----------



## edsel

**** me its like a fish tank,Impressive. I bet your snap on man calls you sir.


----------



## Alzak

wow electricity company must like You will not be better to get high power led or cree led lighting??


----------



## BM-Stu

Wow thats impressive, love the lights and the boxes. Nice set up!


----------



## Guest

Best not let 'Windmill Huhne' know

BUT a cracking set up not to dissimilar to those you find on the west Coast of the good 'ole US of A


----------



## Herefordquattro

nice looking man cave - you won't need seperate heating with those lights on :lol:


----------



## svended

Thats a lot of juice being used there. Saw a thread on LED flood lights. Would that of been an option or are these the best fit for use? Liking the set up a lot.


----------



## ashk

Good stuff mate very impressive more lights than wembley stadium....


----------



## alex65

impressive :doublesho


all this snap-on tools and no lifting jack ?


----------



## sean20

i think wee need some pics of your collection and inside them tool boxes


----------



## Miracle Detail

alex65 said:


> impressive :doublesho
> 
> all this snap-on tools and no lifting jack ?


Im trying to get a Snap on scissor jack... but still waiting...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

sean20 said:


> i think wee need some pics of your collection and inside them tool boxes


Ssshhh!!!! 




























But the best part about going down is always  vrooooommmmmm!!










I have lots more but he would not be happy as its private testing products..


----------



## sean20

that is some collection

i dunt think he will ever run out of and product


----------



## alex65

scissor jack : first class method :thumb: , very effective on recent cars.


----------



## Racer

Superb setup Paul :thumb:


----------



## ben-150

WOW amazing Stuff:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## ashk

Quality probably more £££ in gear than my cars worth....


----------



## CJ1985

that's unreal, how i wish i had that but not the eleccy bill


----------



## Defined Reflections

WOW! Awesome studio,well desevered im sure


----------



## liam99

Very nice.


----------



## Demetrios72

Nice set up guys :thumb:


----------



## justina3

top class


----------



## Scrim-1-

That's awesome Paul, any chance of more pictures of your products?


----------



## samm

Looks like Dunsfold Aerodrome, where they film TopGear.


----------



## ford nut

No chance of any swirls hiding from that lot..... very impressive fella..


----------



## craigeh123

looks damn awesome


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Good set-up Paul. Hope you have those lights on separate switches! 

I have a lot of bright lights in my place and find yellow glasses invaluable. Here's what I use - I have a few sets in my workshop: Ebay Link 

You get a lot of UV in this amount of HID lighting, so its easy to get eye damage. Trust me, I know it can happen from experience!!

Those glasses are great when working on white or silver cars as well and they also make driving at dusk much easier. Everything is like sunshine! The only bummer is that you look like Bono with them!! LOL


----------



## A777

Great set up and it must be a joy to work in.


----------



## Mac T5

All I can say is:speechles wow I want one:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson

Wow

I would pull those speakers away from the wall though. You will lose a little bass but the sound could improve


----------



## Miracle Detail

lowejackson said:


> Wow
> 
> I would pull those speakers away from the wall though. You will lose a little bass but the sound could improve


There PMC speakers, they don't care where they are, I could put them outside and they will still sound good, plus, there's a sub upstairs, so no problems with bass.


----------



## lowejackson

Try moving them out a foot or two, if you don't like the change all you have lost is two minutes. PMC make some great speakers but I would have to disagree with their immunity to location. Sorry, I am getting off topic.

Once again, wow, they are stunning lights. Is it possible to over light a car or can they be adjusted


----------



## Scrim-1-

Is your studio on same air field as top gear?


----------



## leost

Nice set up what cir u pushing also cud of gone for a tube set up and what kind of k rating have they got 4700 k being nearest to day light


----------



## slineclean

Aww what a set up , when I win the lottery one day I will do the same ha ha :thumb:


----------



## R2P

might wanna let the electricity board know you got them before you get your door busted by police thinking your growing something in there!!! hhaahaa


----------



## mik73

Verry nice work space!
What kind of lights are you using, i'm guessing they are each 150 watts metal-halide lights?


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Now that's a nice set up. That's what I would have in the garage at home if I could justify and afford it.

Also is the quad bike yours?


----------



## rockape

awesome :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Laurie.J.M said:


> Now that's a nice set up. That's what I would have in the garage at home if I could justify and afford it.
> 
> Also is the quad bike yours?


Yes, It might be for sale if your interested


----------



## detaillover

holy ****! thats some lighting. dont fancy you leccy bill! haha


----------



## Lupostef

I can only dream of having a working area like that .
Is that a Schumacher Fusion RC i can see in one pic?


----------



## herbiedacious

Love it! Thousands of quids worth of toolboxes and Poundstretcher storage boxes!


----------



## redrob

reminds me of the mountain top in "close encounters of the third kind"


----------



## leost

As good as is wud of gone for scene plate set up so can have it set at 8 different settings at touch of a switch,led set up wud reduce heat and running cost,still a good set up tho


----------



## spursfan

Paul, that is not an operating theatre, it's a porn studio!! at least with some of the cars you get in there and the finish on them:thumb:

Kev


----------



## masammut

Impressive! I love lights!


----------



## Miracle Detail

leost said:


> As good as is wud of gone for scene plate set up so can have it set at 8 different settings at touch of a switch,led set up wud reduce heat and running cost,still a good set up tho


Don't worry, thats whats coming next, just still looking for the right led lighting system without spending thousands.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## ShampooEfficient

My word, that's awesome.

When I win the lottery...


----------



## Derekh929

Power company share's a must now , what size are the Metal Halide lamps and did you try them in difference place's to get the best result, looks amazing for light clarity


----------



## ianFRST

LOVE the black snap on boxes!!

i reckon half a dozen halides would have done the job just as good  :lol:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Here's a CSL in black that was in today, this is with all the lights on...


----------



## Miracle Detail

and a GTR...


----------



## DE 1981

No hiding with that set up, quite often we see clever camera angles hiding the true finish but with that set up nothing can be hiden


----------



## Miracle Detail

DE 1981 said:


> No hiding with that set up, quite often we see clever camera angles hiding the true finish but with that set up nothing can be hiden


Exactly! :thumb:


----------



## Trucksy

wooooow great set up very impresive

Q? what product did you use on the GTR exhaust?

Trucksy


----------



## alan_mcc

Stunning workplace Paul. The wheels on them BMW look brand new. What did you do to them?


----------



## Miracle Detail

alan_mcc said:


> Stunning workplace Paul. The wheels on them BMW look brand new. What did you do to them?


refurbished and protected.


----------



## ashk

Miracle Detail said:


> Don't worry, thats whats coming next, just still looking for the right led lighting system without spending thousands.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul


LED is the way forward i used to run a marine tank with Metal Halide lights they were expensive to run compared to whats on the market these days, with the amount of HID's you have you would probably be saving ££ with your elec bill after a few years.

I was looking for a new LED array for a marine tank and came across this site not sure on build quality or anything but they have a wide variety...

http://hishineledlight.en.made-in-china.com/product-group/noSmLQVgRTcp/LED-floodlight-catalog-1.html


----------



## GJM

Fish said:


> Have you warned the national grid? Alsodo you have enough tool boxes...
> 
> Fish


Ha ha, was going to say about the tool boxes, what's in them, surely can't all be one mans tools!

The leccy bills will be sky high....what's best unit rate you can find?


----------



## GJM

Put a bendpak in to finish it off - 




do snap on UK do a similar lift?


----------



## CraigQQ

never seen one built into the ground like that before... that is bloody brilliant.


----------



## SimonBash

CraigQQ said:


> never seen one built into the ground like that before... that is bloody brilliant.


Festooligan!! Just seen that Craig, brilliant! Make sure NW gets that signature whether he likes it or not!!


----------



## GJM

Found the snap on one....what's the damage on it Paul?


----------



## svended

A man after my own heart, love the Gtechniq stuff. Think I'll be off for a cold shower now. BRB.


----------



## svended

Wow. Top gear inside your studio, and TopGear outside your studio.


----------



## GTSport




----------



## dooka

GJM said:


> Put a bendpak in to finish it off - Awesome Garages - BendPak SP-7X In-Ground Car Lift - YouTube
> 
> do snap on UK do a similar lift?


Speak to Bullworthys in Banbury, around £4500 fitted. This is what I'm getting installed in about 8-9 weeks time, can't wait ..

http://www.bullworthy.co.uk/vehicle-lifts/scissor-lifts


----------



## GJM

The snap on one you mean? That 4500 inc vat


----------



## Tom_watts

wow very nice setup


----------



## Phil H

Hi Paul, 

Unit is looking awesome!! very impressive indeed. Keep the updates coming

I thought i recognised where your unit was  

Hope all is well mate!


----------



## n_d_fox

Looks very cool... forget the flooring though, i'd be tempted on a couple of wind turbines out back and a roof of solar panels 

Beats following yourself round the car with a portable light source though eh :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Phil H said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Unit is looking awesome!! very impressive indeed. Keep the updates coming
> 
> I thought i recognised where your unit was
> 
> Hope all is well mate!


Cheers Phil, you must pop down when your next in Surrey! :thumb:

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## Ashtra

wow awesome. electric board will think uve got a grow on with the big jump in the electric bill. hahaha


----------



## verbarthe

Brilliant set up


----------



## Silent VR6

thats nice:thumb:


----------



## Carshine

Very, very impressive "theatre", Paul! I'm stunned.... If this isn't detailingporn, I don't know what is... If I ever visit Surrey, i'd like to see this in real life


----------



## Ross08

The ultimate!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Carshine said:


> Very, very impressive "theatre", Paul! I'm stunned.... If this isn't detailingporn, I don't know what is... If I ever visit Surrey, i'd like to see this in real life


No problem, come on down! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## jac.chadwick

Oh my god your my hero


----------

